# not sure about what bindings?



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

i just got done buying a burton custom x-156 abd im not to sure about what binding would b the best and what size i wear a 10 to 10.5 so im just wondering what ya guys think. thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

I have had a lot of success with ride bindings I am riding the Beta MVMT right now and they are sick. If you want to stick with a burton binding I would go for the cartel if you are riding all mountain or the triad if you are a park rider! Hope this helps!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

On the custom x you want a binding thats going to compliment the board. Look at the K2 auto evers, union force mc's, rome targa's to name a few.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

*thanks...... but........*

thanks for the input but also the board says i should use M bindings. but my foot size is right on the edge. they r 10 or 10.5 just depends so i was wondering if i should just get M bindings or large


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Get the binding that fits your boot don't let something Burton tells you dictate what size you need on it. I rode that size with a large binding and nothing bad happened.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

rshart45 said:


> thanks for the input but also the board says i should use M bindings. but my foot size is right on the edge. they r 10 or 10.5 just depends so i was wondering if i should just get M bindings or large


i know different companies use a different scale to set their small/medium/large bindings. so your size 10 boot might be a medium for one company, but large for another...


----------

